# Hardy Board siding



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Listen I'm not an expert on siding but I think the job I'm bidding on is Hardy board..It has that stamped look to the grain and is all uniform......

Anyways the back of the house has dark blotches to it..It hasn't been painted for 18 years and the rest of the siding is obviously faded...But those damn blotches are darker and appear to be wet but they are not..Anyone seen this before?..The front,and sides are perfectly faded without blotches..Customer says that the insulation is good...My first thought is to prime the back with oil just to make sure the dark patches don't come back...The siding is light grey.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If is an 18 yr old coating I would think there would be plenty of discoloration. 

No telling what happened to it in 18 yrs to cause that.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> If is an 18 yr old coating I would think there would be plenty of discoloration.
> 
> No telling what happened to it in 18 yrs to cause that.


They tell me it's been that way for many years but just in the backyard...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

No idea, maybe someone spot cleaned it? Hardie is a dream to paint, you will love it.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> No idea, maybe someone spot cleaned it? Hardie is a dream to paint, you will love it.


Yeah supposedly you can just use a flat acrylic and there is no need to backroll hardy-board.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty much any HQ exterior paint you choose will look good.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Pretty much any HQ exterior paint you choose will look good.


Exactly ,I just shot my house with some left over SW A-100 satin ,it's hardy board..... Looks great! And covers like a foot of snow


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

JoseyWales said:


> My first thought is to prime the back with oil just to make sure the dark patches don't come back


NEVER put an oil based paint on HardiPlank! Use SW Loxon or something simular. Also, a satin finish looks awesome on HardiPlank.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Was hardy board around 18 years ago?


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone else have problems with overlap lines when spraying only one coat on hardi with no backroll?


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Does anyone else have problems with overlap lines when spraying only one coat on hardi with no backroll?


I don't, but I half lap everything when I spray... And I rarely backroll any surface but elastomeric on stucco unless the HO insists or it is something that needs serious hiding.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

BreatheEasyHP said:


> Does anyone else have problems with overlap lines when spraying only one coat on hardi with no backroll?


Depends on what product you are spraying. Fast drying acrylics especially in higher sheen will give you problems. In certain paints like Duration gloss you have to paint left to right 5 or 6 boards at a time, with extender or it will lap.


----------



## Werner Service Inc (Nov 4, 2011)

*hardi - prime plus manufactured*

I am new to sit and coming in the back door Im sure .
But I need a answer that nobody seems to have . The question is - What is the mil spec on factory applied " prime plus " primer on pre-primed hardi ? Zone 10 Washington State
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

Bender said:


> Was hardy board around 18 years ago?


no way


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

It was originally developed over 100 years ago. How long it's been out in it's present form I'm not quite sure. We put it on our house back in 98 and it had been around for quite some time prior to that.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to be careful with Hardiplank, as it did have asbestos in it up until 1970 s. You didn't say how old the house is. Its safe as long as you don't scrape or sandpaper it.


----------

